# Billet aluminum bat



## Aukai (Jul 28, 2020)

I would like to turn a ~22" aluminum bat out of 2" bar stock. Is it going to be an exercise in dial turning coordination, or is there a better way to do it? Wooden bats splinter, and hollow Al bats cave in when breaking 50 lb bags of ice that are bagged, then re frozen. There tends to be a some what thick layer of solid ice on the bottom, or side, depending on how it gets stored in the freezer.


----------



## dpb (Jul 28, 2020)

Assuming a conventional lathe, there’s a large handful of ways to do it.  If I was making a single unit, I’d probably just sketch it on graph paper, and make a bunch of untapered turning cuts, then file and sand it to the finish profile.  Shouldn’t take all that long.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 28, 2020)

I was wondering about that too, maybe I need to look into a course wood turning file.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 28, 2020)

__





						At World Series time, in Dolgeville: Baseball history has turned on bats made in this plant
					

Wishing bats made in Dolgeville still carried a 'pro ring.'




					www.syracuse.com
				




Mike . This place is located in town where my property is up in NY . We took 3 boys along with my son and toured the factory for their high school project years back . All bats are still hand made out of Ash . Nothing beats a good piece of Ash !   


Did I just say that ?


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 28, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Wooden bats splinter, and hollow Al bats cave in when breaking 50 lb bags of ice



What about if you start with a regular bat (wood or aluminum) and put a steel sleeve over it?
Or just a length of steel pipe?


----------



## higgite (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you ever used a fungo bat? Long skinny handle, regular size near the end of the barrel in the impact zone. We used to use them to hit fly balls to the outfielders during practice. You get a lot of leverage with less effort than a normal bat. Same principle as a hammer. If you want to make something similar of aluminum but don’t want to mess with tapers, you could do skinny handle with a knob on the grip end and a larger diameter “sweet spot” and round off the edges so they don’t tear the bags. Just a thought.

Tom


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 28, 2020)

I had a hard enough time trying to think about what a body might need 600 lbs. of ice for...  In fact, if I ever find myself in that position, it would be time for an intervention.  Then again, I could start a late career as a kidney thief.  Then I'd have a second use for a solid core t-ball bat.


----------



## derf (Jul 28, 2020)

Personally, I'd use a pick hammer.....


----------



## Aukai (Jul 28, 2020)

The pick hammer would break the ice slabs, but you still need to keep the bag intact, and break the cubes loose with another tool(bat), then transfer the bag to dump it out without the bag breaking. In the close confines of a boat, a long swing is not always practical, and you would have to choke up on the bat. I ran this boat for close to 25 years as my part time job, here's a couple of pictures.The fish box was under the deck with 1' above, so the walking space was narrow.


----------



## higgite (Jul 28, 2020)

Aukai said:


> In the close confines of a boat, a long swing is not always practical, and you would have to choke up on the bat.


Mike, if you're referring to my fungo suggestion, I was thinking of a shorter version that could be easily wielded with one hand. Something along the lines of this priest.



Tom


----------



## Aukai (Jul 28, 2020)

I'll have to run that past the batter, looks good though


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 28, 2020)

Form follows function, probably no need for a taper in your application so why bother?

John

BTW, Nice boat


----------



## extropic (Jul 28, 2020)

If you turn the solid bat, the easiest way (lacking a taper attachment) is to turn it between centers with the tailstock offset to achieve the taper.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks John, it's a chance to practice, see how bad I can mess it up, and then how well I can cover it up 
I am a little apprehensive about messing with the tail stock, I'm not sure how far out I can go with the piece in the jaws.


----------



## extropic (Jul 29, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Thanks John, it's a chance to practice, see how bad I can mess it up, and then how well I can cover it up
> I am a little apprehensive about messing with the tail stock,* I'm not sure how far out I can go with the piece in the jaws.*



 That's why I wrote "turn it between centers". It's not recommended to offset the tailstock when holding the workpiece in a conventional chuck.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jul 29, 2020)

You could always take a hollow bat and fill it with ZL-12:  https://artisanfoundry.co.uk/product_data_sheets/Zinc_Alloy_ZL12.pdf




__





						Gravity Casting Alloys - Eastern Alloys Inc.
					






					www.eazall.com


----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder if Devcon has something like that too?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm loaded up with baseball bats too Mike !  We used to travel the country way back when my son played on a national team . That's how we ended up with land up near Cooperstown !


----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't think a lot of them are Al in the 22-24" range. LOL
I do have a need for a couple of L hand taps for suspension heim joints.


----------



## Firstram (Jul 29, 2020)

I have seen long tapers cut by replacing the cross slide hand wheel with a pulley. Some aligned brackets and a taut piano wire with a wrap (or 2) on the pulley will cross feed while traveling. Do a little math to determine the size of the pulley needed to cut the taper, larger dia = less taper. Set the compound to 0° and feed in from there.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 29, 2020)

A couple of heavy mil contractor trash bags, place bagged ice into them and pound away.
Worked back in the day when I prepped coolers for the roaming beverage carts at the golf course.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2020)

The bags hold up, it's the bats that don't last, unless you use spikes. I sold my boat, but never left the harbor with less than 15-17(max 22) 50 lb bags. The vendor packs the bags from the machine, and stores them in a large walk in freezer so they last, but that is where the pooled water comes from. I loaded ice mostly once a week. sometimes 2. My boat started out at 25', and was lengthened to 30', and the fish box was not that big. My partners boat is a custom 34', and he loads 20-30 bags 2 x a week, and can hold 50 bags maxed out. There's not enough hrs in a day to be a fisherman, pack, and freeze your own ice. So we're trying to build a better mouse bat.  
We often pre soften the bag for better conformation in the box, but from the freezer, and being held in the box they refreeze, and have to be softened again. When your on the fish, ya gotta hustle to make money. Thanks for all of the ideas.


----------



## extropic (Jul 29, 2020)

I like the idea of filling a store bought aluminum bat with something. Sand maybe, lead shot if your really serious.
Drill a hole in the grip end, fill only the fat end then pour in some epoxy or resin to make a "plug" (keep the weight in the fat end).


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 29, 2020)

I used to " end load " the kid's bats when younger until they made rules against it . Guess Mike doesn't have to worry about it !


----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2020)

He has tried using something in the big end, if it's hard it will crack inside, if it's soft the bat will give. We're not in to foundry work yet...


----------



## bill stupak (Jul 29, 2020)

What will a solid aluminum bat weigh? I'm betting too heavy to be used as a practical bat.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2020)

2" x 22" with the handle about 5" x 1" then the taper, with about 6"-8" hitting head 
He said that he had an all black wood bat at one time that he liked, but it did end up breaking. I think it might have been ebony, and about this size.
This is an exercise in machining......


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 29, 2020)

Sounds like a project Mike !  Got wood?

Or aluminum ?


----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2020)

The hard part is the material, the rest is playing, and getting experience.  2" x 24" with free shipping is still 75 bucks landed here for 2 pieces.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 29, 2020)

I'll check tonight , I'm sure there's sumpin in da scrap pile !


----------



## Aukai (Jul 29, 2020)

Can always use extra, these will be here by the 10th supposedly


----------



## Aukai (Jul 30, 2020)

When you live in BFN, you gotta pay to play. Getting a full length would be astronomical, and hard to use...


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 30, 2020)

oops.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 30, 2020)

This design looks promising


----------



## mikey (Jul 30, 2020)

Just thinking. Wouldn't a dead blow hammer work?


----------



## Aukai (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes, but the small small striking surface area may tend to cause more tears, where the bat/billy club causes perforations, in my experience. A solid blow over a bigger area = less strikes per bag


----------



## Aukai (Aug 11, 2020)

So I made a 22" bat 2" diameter per requested, but it's a wrist breaker, I drilled a 1" hollow down the barrel(6.750") with one of my new to me MT drill bits, but it's still a beast. I made my own 18" billy club version with a 1.750 barrel/1.25 handle, I drilled it out leaving a .430 wall thickness, at 6.5" depth, and it's much easier to handle, also with a new to me MT drill bit. Thanks Dave.


----------



## mikey (Aug 11, 2020)

Looks good, Mike! That'll beat those ice bags into submission!


----------



## Aukai (Aug 11, 2020)

It may be versatile enough to be used as a fish bat as well. I have 5 hrs into this bat, 35 dollars into the Al bar stock, plus another 1 hr cleaning the machine, and 15' of the surrounding area. How do machinist make money????


----------



## darkzero (Aug 11, 2020)

Aukai said:


> How do machinist make money????



Make multiples & skip the cleaning.  I'll never know as I'll never be a machinist.

Or make stuff out of Ti so you can charge more.  That's what I did to be able to purchase my mill.

(Not my pic, just found it online)


----------



## MrCrankyface (Aug 11, 2020)

I believe the only way to make money as a machinist is to either make very unique parts that you can charge a lot for, or have an extremely efficient process so you can really cut down on the time.
Most companies I've talked with tend to have CNC machines that run around the clock just to keep the output up, cheaper than having machinists manually making things.

That bat looks absolutely amazing though, I have no use for one but definitely wouldn't mind having one!


----------



## Aukai (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank you, I'm a hack at best, if one item comes in on spec, it won't on the next
I hope people don't get the wrong Idea, I don't want to be paid for this, it's just amazing the setup, work, and cleanup that is all part of the process.


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 11, 2020)

Cleanup is the part that many machine shops skip, but that is OK, lack of maintenance is what keeps me employed doing repairs.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

OK I have made a total of 3 bats, and I'm learning a lot, the first one is a bust. The 2nd one has been evolving, and I have gotten some new extended reach MT drill bits. I made a 3rd bat practicing what I'm learning, and there are still some rough spots turning the taper. This was started on a whim, I brought in some 2' 6061 bars and have had a good time, not necessarily fun though. It has taken me with practice to be in the 4 hr zone for production, so any thoughts about making money where not in my head. Anyway my friend has been making use of the bat, and likes it, I have plans for refinement for better balance, but everything has it's own little setups, that's why I'm in the 4 hr zone, and could probably do better with practice.

So now the issue, 3 people that have seen my friends bat, and are offering me 100 bucks each for a bat, and I agreed just to them, but they're telling me more guys may want to get one too, 100 dollars, is ok. This is crazy....


----------



## mikey (Aug 29, 2020)

Eventually, you'll get a lot faster and the bat will be better balanced and be easier for you to make. At that point you'll make a little money. Who knows? This might turn into a nice little side line for you, I hope.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 29, 2020)

Ooh, sounds like you are now in the bat business!   

We shall call you Bruddah Batman now.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

Unexpected for sure, parts, and labor I'm at 18.25 an hr, not amortizing machine, and electricity.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 29, 2020)

Once you have the design down, and know what the market is you can either make them yourself or farm the work out if you want to make a business out of it.

My guess is you can go down to the docks and count boats to know how many you're likely to be able to sell. Since your design is an improvement on something that used to break your market will dry up as soon as everyone who wants one buys it from you. Unless that is you can figure out how to get them to use it over the side of their boats 

If it were me I would never put my name on it or give anyone a receipt. Or, try to claim it on my taxes....

Put the cash into a coffee can and use it for buying new tools or cold beverages.


John


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 29, 2020)

Sometimes the reward is just solving a problem....


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

The potential is there to make a few more here, but if it goes to another island, and they want some too??? Or it could just kaput right away, I'm not running out to buy a new lathe just yet....20" of bat, and 14" drill bits, is backing the tail stock way back on a 28" bed, I took out the stop bolt already


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 29, 2020)

Sounds like a perfect excuse to upgrade....

You know what they say, strike while the irons hot 


John


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

I thought I had a plan for the taper not knowing how to do it, and it didn't work I was thinking that I could measure the travel of the cross slide, set the angle to give me the 1/2" DOC over 3"s, and as the cut got deeper just engage the carriage to take the cut down the handle, then return. Reset to continue the taper, cut repeat down the handle. I got to the handle dimension before the full taper was cut, short 1" of taper. I have zero math skills, so this will be trial, and error

I measured 1/2" away from the bat at the start of the taper, and set the angle to just touch the bat at full cross slide travel. I then moved the tool to touch at the start, hand fed the cross slide, and did as described above, I messed it up some how...


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 29, 2020)

Unless you have a taper attachment or you are setting up with the tail stock offset, you can not use power feed to make a taper.
You will have to set the cross slide angle and then hand feed the cross slide for the whole length of the taper cut. If your cross slide does not have that much travel then you will have to do it in steps and hand finish out the line between sections (unless you are REALLY good at picking up the cut).

A 9.5° angle at 0.500 deep will give you a taper that is 2.988 long, only 0.012 off, prolly close enough for an ice bat.
If you really need 0.500 deep and 3.000 long then the angle will be 9.4623222°


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

Dang, I knew there would be a math solution, thank you. I did this last one at 10* hand feeding, and running the power feed to clear the DOC, then returned to the shoulder. Somewhere in this procedure it/I some how shortened the taper when I continued the hand feed/power feed combination. I'm also using an aluminum primer now too, the bat on the boat turned gray right away with the salt.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 29, 2020)

something else to look into - a home anodising set up! Then you can add $20 to the bat for the colour of their choice


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

How durable is home anodizing, and how much trouble do you get into when the wife shows up, and there are parts in the oven? 

OOPs I was thinking about powder coating


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 29, 2020)

pretty durable in my experience. Some dyes will fade in sunlight (red especially) and the anodising will wear at high spots with use, but other than that it'll last years. I made the light below about a year and a half ago (I think) and it's been exposed to about 9000 miles of baking sun, miserable rain and everything in between. Still looks just the same 



takes a bit of investment - some 5 gallon buckets, titanium wire, 10A30V adjustable power supply and dyes (about $10 ea from Caswell), but once you have it set up there's not really any extra cost other than different colours.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

I can see that


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 29, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Put the cash into a coffee can and use it for buying new tools or cold beverages.



Now we're talkin !   

Mike , that bat would take less then 5 minutes on a CNC lathe . Should I be on the lookout for one to ship over there ?


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

I wish  , I see you keep trying to fill the newly empty spot with more equipment, not using it to sort tooling to send me


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 29, 2020)

All the tooling is in the basement and I WILL be down there sometime tomorrow evening . I have to cut both the yards first thing off .


----------



## Aukai (Sep 3, 2020)

Ok, my issue with the taper was I needed to run the taper 3"s, and end with a TOTAL of 1/2" off, which even I know would be .250 for a total of 1/2",I gave bad information, and got the correct solution for the bad info... Sometimes I'm a 12 volt bulb in a 6 volt socket. Not so bright DUH, I got it now. LOL


----------



## Aukai (Sep 12, 2020)

I have the correct diameter/length drill bits I need now for the barrel, and the handle, so from setup in the 4 jaw with the raw blank, to ready for paint took 2 hrs 45 min. That's down from 4 hrs, I feel better about that. After the turning, and knurling the bat weight was 3.6 lbs, after drilling it weighs 2.2 lbs, 1.4 lbs all in the chip tray


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 13, 2020)

if you're going to start some kind of production, it might be worth looking into thick walled pipe and see if you can find something that would work. I have some 8ft lengths of 2 1/2" pipe with a 1" hole, for example. Something like that would save you an awful lot of time drilling.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 13, 2020)

That would be a benefit, if I could find the right dimensions. I cannot fit anything over 1.750 through the chuck through bore, and the lathe it's self is only 1.5. What I end up with now is the maximum that I can fit on the bed length, and still work. As it is I start drilling with the tail stock clamped half way off the bed. The handle bore is smaller than 1", and the grip is ~ 1.250. It's labor intensive for sure, and the demand is going to drop off. The guys who are asking are paying a 100 bucks each, so I went from 18.75 an hr to 25 dollars an hr now so, I got a raise


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 13, 2020)

just checked and mine is actually 1.5" OD 1" ID  Had a look and could only find 0.25" wall pipe, so nothing that would really work for your bat.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 13, 2020)

Aukai said:


>



"There's my oil can, was wondering where that thing went."


----------



## Aukai (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks for looking Matt


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 13, 2020)

How about 1.75 OD x 0.75 ID, 6061 tube.




__





						Speedy Metals 1-3/4" OD x 0.750" ID x .500" Wall 6061 Aluminum Round Tube
					

Buy 6061 Aluminum Round Tube from Speedy Metals, America's favorite online metal store with unsurpassed service, highest quality and best selection.



					www.speedymetals.com
				




Yest it will save drilling time BUT the tubing is usually around double the cost of the solid bar. Factories where time is money will will pay the extra for the time savings You would have to decide just how much time it would save you on your parts.

There could be better pricing, this was just the first place I looked. Other alloys may have different pricing to.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 13, 2020)

I'll check the link now 
I'm using 24" lengths @~25 bucks a length, vs the tubing at 67 dollars a 24" length, it's looking expensive. I'm glad to see what the options are though.


I'll go check the order of operations, and see if there is enough time savings


----------

